# Question about lighting



## electricalhavok (Nov 16, 2008)

So would you intall a luminaire in a domestic circuit with a 6a breaker if it was enclosed in a brass or bronze outer casing and there was no earth conection to the metal. Or would it be better to relace the wire with a wire that has an earth in it and make your own earth termination?


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

I would say if it is not classed as double insulated on manufacturers label. Fit an earth, secondly guidance on lighting circuits without cpc states no metal fittings.


----------



## electricalhavok (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah I fogured it wasn't an approved fitting I'll see what they say about finding a replacement wire in the same colour!!!


----------

